# Oy! The Official Bath And Body Works Thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a Bath and Body Works nut! Which Bath and Body Works fragrance can you not live without?

For me:


SWEET PEA FOREVER! (the original is so overrated and last two minutes on my skin)

TWILIGHT WOODS

LEMON VANILLA

ORANGE SAPPHIRE

BLUSHING CHERRY BLUSHING

P.S I LOVE YOU SPRING


----------



## archivaltype (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I cannot go into Bath and Bodyworks without spending buying tons of stuff. It's terrible and wonderful all in one.

Butterfly Flower is the bestbestbestest ever. :eat2:
I like Honeysuckle (I think that's what it's called...) a lot, too.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I'm a Bath and Body Works nut! Which Bath and Body Works fragrance can you not live without?
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...



I mean Blushing cherry blossom.


----------



## Cors (Apr 19, 2010)

No Bath and Body Works store near me unfortunately and most US retailers won't ship to the UK, so I haven't tried that many scents. 

I love the ones I have tried though - Japanese Cherry Blossom and Warm Vanilla Sugar.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

archivaltype said:


> Oh my goodness. I cannot go into Bath and Bodyworks without spending buying tons of stuff. It's terrible and wonderful all in one.
> 
> Butterfly Flower is the bestbestbestest ever. :eat2:
> I like Honeysuckle (I think that's what it's called...) a lot, too.



I forgot about that one! Butterfly Flower is beautiful as well as Rain Kissed Leaves. Girl, they always hand me coupons every time I shop there and I take advantage of those buy one get one free offers.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 19, 2010)

Resident B&BW employee right here, checking in 

Oh man, I love Orange Saphire  that launch was *huge* and the company made it really exciting for associates. I have the pocketbac and the hand cream in my purse right now!

I also wear Black Amethyst, or Warm Vanilla Sugar... depending on my mood


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 19, 2010)

archivaltype said:


> Butterfly Flower is the bestbestbestest ever. :eat2:



I love Butterfly Flower too! I always get compliments when I'm wearing it and people want to know what it is/where to buy it.

My other favorite is Enchanted Orchid!


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Resident B&BW employee right here, checking in
> 
> Oh man, I love Orange Saphire  that launch was *huge* and the company made it really exciting for associates. I have the pocketbac and the hand cream in my purse right now!
> 
> I also wear Black Amethyst, or Warm Vanilla Sugar... depending on my mood




You guys are so perky, I love B&W sales associates. I can see why people keep coming back to your stores because your service is awesome as well as your products. 

I wear Black Amethyst in the winter, it reminds me of Coco Mlle.


----------



## Micara (Apr 19, 2010)

My faves are Cool Citrus Basil, Midnight Pomegranate, and Twisted Peppermint.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh lord...

I have an unhealthy obsession with this store. 

I shop there several times a year, and cannot just go to "browse." I have about 10 body creams I alternate between every day, a scent portable in my car, two wallflowers in my apartment, body wash in the shower, and hand lotion in my purse.

It's getting ridiculous...and I have no intentions of trying to cut down, either. 

*My favorites, among the common scents:*
Moonlight Path
Japanese Cherry Blossom
White Citrus (so clean!)
Twilight Woods


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 19, 2010)

My favorite OVERALL happens to be

Moonlight Path!!

LOVE LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Weeze (Apr 19, 2010)

Moonlight path is sooo amazing as a home fragrance! I keep it in my scentbug all the time. I also loooove my P.S. I Love You candle 

Oh, and ArchivalType, do you mean Wild Honeysuckle, or just Honeysuckle. There used to be a plain Honeysuckle , but it was discontinued. They still have Wild Honeysuckle, though


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 19, 2010)

I am so glad I am not the only one who is obsessed w/ that store. I use their body sprays ( i can't use perfume i break out), lotions, shampoo AND have their wall flowers all over my house.

My fave sprays are:

Cucumber Melon
Black raspberry vanilla
Moonlight Path

Wallflowers:
country apple
black raspberry vanilla


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 19, 2010)

I try to use only unscented/fragrance free/hypoallergenic products, but i do like "Freesia". I have the spray and have had no allergy issues with it. One year they did sprays inspired by fruity cocktails and as a bartender/waitress i loved these and used the "Strawberry Dacquiri" for weeks.

My favorite Bath and Body works product is the Bigelow lip balm. It has SPF and great staying power. I try to use a "no makeup" look (don't look like i'm wearing makeup but skin just looks smoother and more even) and this lip balm is the best.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 20, 2010)

White Citrus is my favorite.

I also have an bottle of...Brown Sugar and Fig, which is the complete opposite but is nice on occasion.

My mom wears Black Amethyst.


I gave away an entire set of White Cotton (or whatever its called. It should be called yuck) for a prize just a few weeks ago, because it STINKS lol.


----------



## truebebeblue (Apr 20, 2010)

black currant vanilla...




liquid sex I tell ya.


----------



## archivaltype (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes! It was/is Wild Honeysuckle! Stuff smells effing soooo good.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 20, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> I gave away an entire set of White Cotton (or whatever its called. It should be called yuck) for a prize just a few weeks ago, because it STINKS lol.



Sea Island Cotton is the most disgusting scent created and once it gets into fabrics it takes a LOT to get it out  also, there's something in it that quite a few people are actually allergic to.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 20, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Sea Island Cotton is the most disgusting scent created and once it gets into fabrics it takes a LOT to get it out  also, there's something in it that quite a few people are actually allergic to.



I really try to like Sea Island Cotton. I love the smell of the ocean (and visit my grandfather who lives by the beach often enough to KNOW what it's supposed to smell like) and well...that ain't it. 

Though, I'm more of a fan of non-descript smells rather than ones like actually smell like a particular thing. For instance, I prefer scents like Black Amethyst, Moonlight Path, Dancing Waters even though I find myself going, "Uhh. So, I'm not sure that this is what an actual moonlit path would smell like, but this does smell delicious."


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 20, 2010)

Ohh I like the sound of this shop. Shame there is not one here.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the new Vanillas collection. I just got 6 shower gels for $21: lemon vanilla, coconut vanilla, berry vanilla, white citrus, orange sapphire, and twilight woods. I also have midnight pomegranate, cherry blossom, sweet pea, and warm vanilla sugar in my bathroom right now.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 20, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> I love the new Vanillas collection. I just got 6 shower gels for $21: lemon vanilla, coconut vanilla, berry vanilla, white citrus, orange sapphire, and twilight woods. I also have midnight pomegranate, cherry blossom, sweet pea, and warm vanilla sugar in my bathroom right now.



I noticed you got 3 out of 4 of the new Vanillas. Did you not like the apricot vanilla? 

I haven't smelled any of them yet, but I fully intend on going to the store on Saturday and trying them out. I've heard great things about the new Vanillas collection.

PS. Have you tried the Creamy Body Wash? It's much more smooth and creamy than the regular body washes, though they're smaller and more expensive. I really like them and try to get those instead of the body wash when I have a little extra cash. The body wash comes in more available scents, though.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 20, 2010)

Shea Cashmere. End of story.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a note, Crystal. The Apricot Vanilla line isn't in all stores. They judge who gets that one by store volume. If the store Ashley visits doesn't have a certain number of cabinets, or they sell better in home fragrance or Anti-bacterial, then her store might not have had Apricot Vanilla...

that or she didn't like it 

Edit:I swear by Creamy Body wash though, and i *love* the new formula! 

and i really, really need to stop posting in this thread


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 20, 2010)

We just ordered a huge bunch of the little hand sanitizers at work. I LOVE the Coconut Lime Verbena! Sniiiiffff!!! Mmmmm!!!


----------



## Weeze (Apr 20, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Shea Cashmere. End of story.



Really? See, I always feel greasy with that one :/


----------



## Crystal (Apr 20, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Just a note, Crystal. The Apricot Vanilla line isn't in all stores. They judge who gets that one by store volume. If the store Ashley visits doesn't have a certain number of cabinets, or they sell better in home fragrance or Anti-bacterial, then her store might not have had Apricot Vanilla...
> 
> that or she didn't like it
> 
> ...



Oooh, that makes sense. The mall I'll be going to on Saturday in my hometown is pretty small, so I'm sure they won't have it. I can't wait to try the others, though. 

Plus, I have my Free Signature Item coupon that I'll be using too. Will the Orange Sapphire be included in that? If it is, I am TOTALLY getting some Body Cream in that to try it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 20, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Really? See, I always feel greasy with that one :/



I love it too. It's the only one of Bath and Body's lotions that doesn't seem to dry me up immediately.

We have 8 wall flowers and I love the hand soap. I also have an old bottle of Japanese Cherry Blossom perfume.

It hurts me to see y'all dispose of lotions and stuff when someone returns one..I understand the reasoning..but crap..I wish there was a way to donate it to a woman's shelter or something!


----------



## Weeze (Apr 20, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> It hurts me to see y'all dispose of lotions and stuff when someone returns one..I understand the reasoning..but crap..I wish there was a way to donate it to a woman's shelter or something!



You know, I was actually talking about this with a manager last night, we throw SO much away, it's ridiculous, but there's really not much else you can do. you know? unfortunately, when someone returns something that's been opened, there's just no way to tell if they've tampered with the product, and giving it to someone could be unsafe.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2010)

Headed to B&BW (I love using this acronym) on Saturday to stock up on the Vanillas collection and also to get a couple new, cute Wallflowers for my new apartment. Yay!


----------



## Weeze (Apr 22, 2010)

i didn't answer your earlier question! sorry! yeah, orange saphire's part of the signature line, and since the body cream is under $12, your coupon should work for it  (but don't hold me to anything )


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 22, 2010)

Crystal said:


> I noticed you got 3 out of 4 of the new Vanillas. Did you not like the apricot vanilla?
> 
> I haven't smelled any of them yet, but I fully intend on going to the store on Saturday and trying them out. I've heard great things about the new Vanillas collection.
> 
> PS. Have you tried the Creamy Body Wash? It's much more smooth and creamy than the regular body washes, though they're smaller and more expensive. I really like them and try to get those instead of the body wash when I have a little extra cash. The body wash comes in more available scents, though.



My store doesn't have it! I really wanted it, too.

I love the creamy body wash. I have about 6 different scents in my shower now.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Guess I'm the only woman who can't use it w/o being sent to the ER. Pearberry gave me the worst allergic reaction, so I stay away from B&BW. I do love Origin's and Lush though.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 22, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> Guess I'm the only woman who can't use it w/o being sent to the ER. Pearberry gave me the worst allergic reaction, so I stay away from B&BW. I do love Origin's and Lush though.



I've heard similar things about Plumeria and Sea Island Cotton  It makes me sad.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 22, 2010)

Midnight Pomegranate forever<333333333 Dancing Waters is second.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm all about Exotic Coconut in the summer.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2010)

A-freaking-men, Rachel! I LOVE Midnight Pomegrante. 

I love me some Sensual Amber, too.


----------



## emmandale (Apr 23, 2010)

Pearberry is my favorite. I have worn it for at least 10 years. I was so sad when it was discontinued for a while. So glad it came back to buy online. I am very sensitive to many perfumes and usually get headaches. I am so thankful that I found something I like that I can also tolerate


----------



## Crystal (Apr 24, 2010)

I took advantage of the Buy 3 Get 3 Free sale this weekend.

I've always purchased the Body Cream rather than the Body Lotion. The lotion doesn't seem thick or creamy enough for me. But, according to the coupon I received, they have improved their lotion formula, so I can't wait to try it out.

I bought these three:
View attachment 004.JPG

Got these for free:
View attachment 005.JPG

Used my "Free Body Lotion" coupon for this Lemon Vanilla and bought the $1 sample of the newest fragrance, Deep Aqua. I really like it!
View attachment 006.JPG



PS. I tried 3/4 new Vanillas and I didn't really like the Berry or the Coconut, but I LOVE the Lemon. I wish they had it in Body Cream.  I used my coupon and got it for free.
PPS. Moonlight Path is my favorite B&BW scent, so I'm going to try this Moonlight Magic. I hope I like it.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 25, 2010)

pssssssst. it's not official yet, but there's a chance that they're keeping lemon vanilla around for good, and so it *will* eventually be in your body cream and such


----------



## Crystal (Apr 25, 2010)

Weeze said:


> pssssssst. it's not official yet, but there's a chance that they're keeping lemon vanilla around for good, and so it *will* eventually be in your body cream and such



Sweetness! Is that the most popular of the Vanillas? I guess it would seem since they *might* be keeping it around. 

PS. I took a nice, long bath tonight and used my Lemon Vanilla lotion afterwards. I smell so damn good. :happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 27, 2010)

Crystal said:


> Sweetness! Is that the most popular of the Vanillas? I guess it would seem since they *might* be keeping it around.
> 
> PS. I took a nice, long bath tonight and used my Lemon Vanilla lotion afterwards. I smell so damn good. :happy:



I showered with the gel for the first time tonight and it was heavenly!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Apr 28, 2010)

*My favorite scent is sensual amber . . . lol the name gets me everytime.

And I love the lay it on thick lotion. I have dry skin and it works like all day!*


----------



## Tooz (Apr 28, 2010)

Weeze said:


> pssssssst. it's not official yet, but there's a chance that they're keeping lemon vanilla around for good, and so it *will* eventually be in your body cream and such



I hope so, that stuff smells like sex on a stick.


----------



## Mira (May 2, 2010)

Love the foaming hand soaps. Grapefruit, Basil Lime and White Citrus especially. I pretty much stick to fruit and vanilla scents. Not a big fan of floral fragrances. 

B& BW is one of the few places I can walk into and not get stuffed up right away. Lush just kills me.


----------



## Neen (May 4, 2010)

Fresh pineapple.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2010)

Neen said:


> Fresh pineapple.



I thought they discontinued that scent?


----------



## Weeze (May 5, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> I thought they discontinued that scent?



it is.... BUT occasionally a box of handsoap appears at an outlet or whatever.


----------



## Crystal (May 5, 2010)

Weeze said:


> it is.... BUT occasionally a box of handsoap appears at an outlet or whatever.



Are the products actually cheaper at outlets? I feel like each time I go into the B&BW outlet here, they have the same sales and the same products as the regular store. Occasionally they'll have a clearance section, but that's about it. 

Oh and...*pleads for Lemon Vanilla body cream*


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2010)

Weeze said:


> it is.... BUT occasionally a box of handsoap appears at an outlet or whatever.



That was one of my favorite scents. I loved the Sparkling Peach from a few seasons ago, too.


----------



## Weeze (May 5, 2010)

Crystal said:


> Are the products actually cheaper at outlets? I feel like each time I go into the B&BW outlet here, they have the same sales and the same products as the regular store. Occasionally they'll have a clearance section, but that's about it.
> 
> Oh and...*pleads for Lemon Vanilla body cream*



A lot of bath and body workses in outlet centers aren't actual OUTLETS... there's only like, 200 something actual outlets in the US/Canada


----------



## Crystal (May 5, 2010)

Weeze said:


> A lot of bath and body workses in outlet centers aren't actual OUTLETS... there's only like, 200 something actual outlets in the US/Canada



Ooh, how would I get a list of the outlet stores in the US? :happy:


----------



## Weeze (May 5, 2010)

Crystal said:


> Ooh, how would I get a list of the outlet stores in the US? :happy:



http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/corp/index.jsp?page=storeLocator&clickid=topnav_storeLocator_txt

blam. do Search By: Bath and Body Works Outlet.

unfortunately, there isn't one within 100 miles of Knoxville :/


----------



## Crystal (May 5, 2010)

Weeze said:


> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/corp/index.jsp?page=storeLocator&clickid=topnav_storeLocator_txt
> 
> blam. do Search By: Bath and Body Works Outlet.
> 
> unfortunately, there isn't one within 100 miles of Knoxville :/



Awww, thanks darling. That's sad.  Until then, I'll just blow my savings on the regular store.


----------



## Weeze (May 8, 2010)

I got White Citrus edt from work today :*


----------



## Weeze (Jun 17, 2010)

Bumping this because there's the semi-annual sale going on right now! 

Unfortunately, I can't use my discount on top of other promos, buuuut the current promos are better than my discount anyway. I got 2 hand soaps for our travel trailer (Fresh Market Apple moisturizing, and Berry Vanilla deep cleansing) a Lemongrass Cardamom 3-wick candle and Sandalwood Fig lotion and body wash  All for less than 20 bucks too!


----------



## Crystal (Jun 17, 2010)

Spent $40 there last weekend and going back this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Risible (Jun 17, 2010)

I stock up every Christmas with Vanilla Bean Noel ... I was at the grocery store one day when a fellow shopper says, "I smell sugar cookies, can you smell that?" It was my Vanilla Bean Noel lotion that I had coated myself with about a half hour before. 

Love that stuff.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 17, 2010)

Risible said:


> I stock up every Christmas with Vanilla Bean Noel ... I was at the grocery store one day when a fellow shopper says, "I smell sugar cookies, can you smell that?" It was my Vanilla Bean Noel lotion that I had coated myself with about a half hour before.
> 
> Love that stuff.



Yes! It's awesome  We got a random box of the foaming hand soap in it, and I got like 3 to stock up (i work at an outlet and they were 75 off. woot woot!) 

By the way, I love how bath and body works is like... one of those things that people don't really argue over or anything, you know?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 12, 2010)

For the B&BW addicts, you can get a FREE signature collection item (up to $12 value) with a $10 purchase. Also, if you're buying online and you spend $40, shipping is free. 
Code for online is SUNSHIP, and there's a printable coupon HERE. Expires July 25th.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 12, 2010)

cool  I have stayed in two hotels in the last month and both had yummy shampoos from B&BW. I really want to get some


----------



## Tooz (Jul 12, 2010)

I may or may not have 100 bucks of Forever Sunshine that I paid like 30 for


----------



## Weeze (Jul 12, 2010)

If you have unlimited texts, you should sign up for the text messaging. It's pretty good sometimes. I got a free Moonlight Magic lotion with a 10 dollar purchase back when it launched, and there's other stuff, i'm just too lazy to go to core stores for it.


----------



## calauria (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah!! I haven't been in B&BW in ages!! I love it. I don't even remember a lot of the scents I used to love so much. I guess maybe a lot of them are discontinued. I love the cherry blossom and the apple sugar candy???? I don't know the exact name, but it smelled of apples. Oh and the freshia or was it plumeria??? I have to get my B&BW back on!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I may or may not have 100 bucks of Forever Sunshine that I paid like 30 for



Oh my goodness! Forever Sunshine is like my Holy Grail scent! I love the tangerine, vanilla, and praline mixture. So light and feminine. Best ever B&BW scent.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 13, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh my goodness! Forever Sunshine is like my Holy Grail scent! I love the tangerine, vanilla, and praline mixture. So light and feminine. Best ever B&BW scent.



Yeah, I really like it. It's feminine, but not cloying. I hate most of BBW's best selling scents, and I was really glad when this one came out.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 13, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I may or may not have 100 bucks of Forever Sunshine that I paid like 30 for



I. LOVE. IT.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 25, 2010)

Free Antibacterial Hand Soap with any $10 purchase. Printable coupon for in-store use or a code (FREESOAP) for online. Coupon is HERE.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jul 26, 2010)

I love that its initials are bbw. I loved there exotic coconut scent, but i havent seen it in a long time. There Berry vanilla, and leaves scents are amazing as well.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 26, 2010)

As I've posted elsewhere in this forum, I'm a scent-challenged gal. I just don't have a very good sense of smell, and never have. I got into the Bath & Bodyworks body butters a few years ago when a friend gave me one as a xmas gift. I liked the consistency of the body butter and how soft it made my skin, so I've continued to buy them. ...But I can't really tell what they smell like. I've had to base my choices on reviews I've read on the Bath & Bodyworks website. 

A few months back, I did their "buy 2, get 1 free" deal and got Wild Honeysuckle, which I'm using now as a summer fragrance, based on the reviews I've read; Midnight Pomegranate for a fall/winter scent; and Japanese Cherry Blossom for a spring scent. How'd I do? Do you think I did Ok?

I'm also interested in Orange Sapphire, but the last time I checked, there weren't any reviews of what it smelled like on the website. What do you guys think? Is Orange Sapphire a good one? What does it smell like? I hate to ask, but again, my sense of smell is awful, so I always have to ask someone else what something smells like before I buy it.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 1, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> As I've posted elsewhere in this forum, I'm a scent-challenged gal. I just don't have a very good sense of smell, and never have. I got into the Bath & Bodyworks body butters a few years ago when a friend gave me one as a xmas gift. I liked the consistency of the body butter and how soft it made my skin, so I've continued to buy them. ...But I can't really tell what they smell like. I've had to base my choices on reviews I've read on the Bath & Bodyworks website.
> 
> A few months back, I did their "buy 2, get 1 free" deal and got Wild Honeysuckle, which I'm using now as a summer fragrance, based on the reviews I've read; Midnight Pomegranate for a fall/winter scent; and Japanese Cherry Blossom for a spring scent. How'd I do? Do you think I did Ok?
> 
> I'm also interested in Orange Sapphire, but the last time I checked, there weren't any reviews of what it smelled like on the website. What do you guys think? Is Orange Sapphire a good one? What does it smell like? I hate to ask, but again, my sense of smell is awful, so I always have to ask someone else what something smells like before I buy it.



You did well! Really well, actually. 

As for Orange Sapphire, I L.O.V.E it! It's bright and citrus-y without being sour. It's also fruity without being overly sweet. I hope that helps!

Try Forever Sunshine. It's a great in-between scent for summer/autumn.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 1, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> You did well! Really well, actually.
> 
> As for Orange Sapphire, I L.O.V.E it! It's bright and citrus-y without being sour. It's also fruity without being overly sweet. I hope that helps!
> 
> Try Forever Sunshine. It's a great in-between scent for summer/autumn.



Thanks for the suggestions...although it looks like they don't have Forever Sunshine as a body butter. At least, not online.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 1, 2010)

We got word that there are chances of Orange Sapphire exiting soon  Apparently it's tanking. I'm so mad! COME ON AMERICA (AND SOME PARTS OF CANADA).


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 2, 2010)

Weeze said:


> We got word that there are chances of Orange Sapphire exiting soon  Apparently it's tanking. I'm so mad! COME ON AMERICA (AND SOME PARTS OF CANADA).



NOOOOOOO!

Is Deep Aqua gone? It sure didn't seem to last long.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 2, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> NOOOOOOO!
> 
> Is Deep Aqua gone? It sure didn't seem to last long.



Yeah, Orange Sapphire isn't as dead as Deep Aqua, yet. All Deep Aqua is actually being re-boxed and sent to clearance stores (where it's 50% off and making my life a nightmare for 6 hours a day )


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 2, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Yeah, Orange Sapphire isn't as dead as Deep Aqua, yet. All Deep Aqua is actually being re-boxed and sent to clearance stores (where it's 50% off and making my life a nightmare for 6 hours a day )



Deep Aqua was actually one of the clean scents I didn't mind. If Orange Sapphire dies, I might die. I love that scent so much. They have so few fruity scents now. Why can't that grapefruit one go to hell?


----------



## Tooz (Aug 2, 2010)

Deep Aqua was eh...Orange Sapphire is so-so. I think B&BW is trying too hard.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 3, 2010)

Secret Secret (that might actually be out to the public and i'm just dumb) Twilight Woods for Men is launching in the fall.

I may have to pay a random guy on the street to be my boyfriend and make him wear it.
And pink grapefruit? That one's actually called a Classic, and all classics are being retired from core stores and being sold exclusively online and in clearance stores... so it's sort of going to hell... and coming to me.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 3, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Secret Secret (that might actually be out to the public and i'm just dumb) Twilight Woods for Men is launching in the fall.
> 
> I may have to pay a random guy on the street to be my boyfriend and make him wear it.
> And pink grapefruit? That one's actually called a Classic, and all classics are being retired from core stores and being sold exclusively online and in clearance stores... so it's sort of going to hell... and coming to me.



dark kiss?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 3, 2010)

Weeze said:


> And pink grapefruit? That one's actually called a Classic, and all classics are being retired from core stores and being sold exclusively online and in clearance stores... so it's sort of going to hell... and coming to me.



That's interesting. I'm surprised that they would yank all the classics.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 3, 2010)

So...Dark Kiss? 

Umm...dark berries and vanilla? Don't we already have this scent? _Black Raspberry Vanilla?_

Come on, Bath and Body Works. You can do better than that. 

View attachment 20100803_darkkiss_main1.gif


----------



## Weeze (Aug 3, 2010)

Crystal said:


> So...Dark Kiss?
> 
> Umm...dark berries and vanilla? Don't we already have this scent? _Black Raspberry Vanilla?_
> 
> Come on, Bath and Body Works. You can do better than that.



Heh, it smells like Black Amethyst... with like, chocolate.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 3, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> That's interesting. I'm surprised that they would yank all the classics.



they're still going to be sold in core stores twice a year during semi-annual sale... just like they are now, it's just that some core stores carry a few classics scents next to their normal signature line.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 3, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Heh, it smells like Black Amethyst... with like, chocolate.



Eww. I hate black amethyst and I really don't like chocolate. That's disappointing.

My problem is that B&BW is trending perfume-y scents and not true scents.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 3, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Heh, it smells like Black Amethyst... with like, chocolate.



I actually might like this...

But, at the same time, I want a NEW scent. I want something that doesn't smell like another scent they have. 

This is still my favorite store, and still spend hundreds in there a year, but come on. :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok so went down to B&BW to take a whif of the Moonlight Path stuff everybody is raving about. I sniffed the perfume and put some on my wrist. I thought it was wonderful and the smell stayed nice all day. For fun I bought samples of the body wash and lotion to try at home. I wasn't ready to lay down money for the perfume. OMG, stink festival. Pew!! The wash was disgusting but I figured later in the day it would mellow and turn into a better scent or possibley form a nice layer for the lotion? Negative. The lotion was even worse and I smelled like stinkerbelle all day long.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 4, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok so went down to B&BW to take a whif of the Moonlight Path stuff everybody is raving about. I sniffed the perfume and put some on my wrist. I thought it was wonderful and the smell stayed nice all day. For fun I bought samples of the body wash and lotion to try at home. I wasn't ready to lay down money for the perfume. OMG, stink festival. Pew!! The wash was disgusting but I figured later in the day it would mellow and turn into a better scent or possibley form a nice layer for the lotion? Negative. The lotion was even worse and I smelled like stinkerbelle all day long.



Moonlight Path is my favorite scent! lol

Though, it's no secret that flavors smell very different on different people, and they smell even more different on the person than they do in the bottle. Like Sweet Pea for instance. It's one of the most popular scents at B&BW, it smells delicious in the bottle, but when I wear it...it smells like nasty, moldy chemicals.  

Don't give up quite yet, though Lilly. B&BW has a function on their website where you put it which scents you like and it will suggest a few scents you should try.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 4, 2010)

Bath and Body Works was a million times better before they merged with that candle company thing


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 4, 2010)

Crystal said:


> Moonlight Path is my favorite scent! lol
> 
> Though, it's no secret that flavors smell very different on different people, and they smell even more different on the person than they do in the bottle. Like Sweet Pea for instance. It's one of the most popular scents at B&BW, it smells delicious in the bottle, but when I wear it...it smells like nasty, moldy chemicals.
> 
> Don't give up quite yet, though Lilly. B&BW has a function on their website where you put it which scents you like and it will suggest a few scents you should try.



I won't give up, Crystal.  I was actually pleasantly suprised by a few scents in there. I liked the Moonlight Path perfume and there was one next to it I liked. It was called 'Pomegranite' something or other and was in a reddish maroon bottle. That one was good. I've avoided B&BW for a long time because I thought everything in there smelled like food or fruit. The way everyone described the Moonlight Path made me want to go in and check it out. After testing it I discovered I loved the perfume but I would never touch the lotion, wash or spray splash stuff again. For my nose it was terrible. It may mean I have to stick with the perfumes.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 5, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Bath and Body Works was a million times better before they merged with that candle company thing



White Barn, or Slatkin? They had nothing to do with body care, though. Just the candles/wall flowers/scentports. White barn had their own home fragrances/products that were picked up by B&BW, B&BW added their own fragrances (signature line)... and then they brought slatkin on to redesign all their products to be safer/better quality, and of course design more home fragrance.


----------

